# I need specs for a GT frame



## mtbikerjohn2003 (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get specs for a 2001 GT ZRX cross bike? I tried GT's website,but they can't supply me any info on pre-buyout GTs...I'm looking for frame specs..TIA...John


----------

